# Black Moor Goldfish



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

hi guys! this is my 1st post...
a few days ago,i bought 2 black goldfishes
1 day later 1 of the fish was always sitting down at a corner
the other one was active
but soon, the other fish "joined" the 1st one by sitting at the corner where the other fish is
yesterday,the fish which accompanied the 1st, died
i was shocked
but the other fish is still sitting down
when i give them food{worms or flakes} he/she eats it
what is the problem? pls

PS:does fishes have gender? How to find out?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

we'll need a little more info first.........
* are they breathing heavy or rapidly?
* whats the temperature of the water?
* How old is your Tank?
* how big is the gravel that you are using? IE will it fit in their mouths?
* are they pooping regularly and if so is it normal color?
* do you ever purge/feast them?

And yes fish have gender, its extremely hard with goldfish but it can be done. Lets get them healthy first then worry about that part


----------



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

SueM said:


> we'll need a little more info first.........
> * are they breathing heavy or rapidly?
> * whats the temperature of the water?
> * How old is your Tank?
> ...


its only one
*the black fish is breathing normally like the other fishes
*the temperature is suitable...i do't kno the temp. haven't buy a reader
*2-3 years old
*what u mean by gravel?
*i don't see it pooping but if it dos its the normal colour
*what u mean? i never killed any...


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I asked about the temp because if they are in too warm of water, their metabolisms speed up, and basically they wear out. But if they are at room temp I wouldn't worry about that.
The gravel is the sand/marbles/tiny rocks you have covering the bottom of the tank (substrate). Goldfish love to pick at the bottom scrounging for food. And sometimes the swallow the gravel. After swallowing to much "rock" they are weighed down and can't swim. I have seen people bring dead ones into the store asking why  when we autopsy them they are full of gravel or sand 
I keep all my goldfish in either a bare bottom tank, or have marbles, makes it look prettier but they cant get them in their mouth. Plus they like to roll them around like they are playing soccer. 
I asked about "purge" because this is a good thing to do to most all fish, it helps clean out their systems and keep them from plugging up. What you do is starve them for 24 to 48 hours (most adult fish can go several days without food) then feed then nothing but spirulina flakes or pellets for a day. Its like a natural laxative and cleans them right out.


----------



## raverockz (Jan 2, 2007)

oh okay thanks for the advices
i only use pebbles to hold the plastic plants...
thanks alot for your help but just yester when i took a look at it, it has become active
it doesn't sit down anymore
thanks for all the help u contributed


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd guess it was either the chlorine or ammonia since it's a new set up and I doubt the bowl/cookie jar was adaquet.


----------

